# Diablo 2



## Galrion (9. September 2008)

Grüße liebe Comunity =)

Ich habe mir Vorgestern Diablo 2 bestellt, weil ich mir die Trailer und Videos zu Diablo 3 angeschaut hab und es einfach nur super fand =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nunja... ich hab leider keine Ahnung von dem spiel und wollte mich hier im Forum mal erkunden wie ich am besten spiele skille (habe gehört man kann nur 1 mal skillen und es nicht mehr rückgängig machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  und so weiter. Habe auch schon gelesen das die besten anfängerklassen Druide und Nekromant sind. Werde mir wohl einen  Druiden erstellen. 
Das Problem ist das mir das Spiel ohne eine Anleitung geschickt wurde und ich nun ziemlich blöd da stehe. deswegen habe ich ein paar fragen die ihr mir hoffentlich beantwortne könnt =)

also:

Kann ich einen Charakter den ich im Single Player Modus spiele auch später im Battlenet zocken oder muss ich von lvl 1 an im Battlenet sein?
Gibt es wie in WoW auch soetwas wie Instanzen/raids die man nicht alleine Bewältigen kann?
Kann man skills zurücksetzen oder nicht?
und zu guter letzt wäre ich dankbar wenn man mir die Grund-abkürzungen erklären könnte^^ ich versuche manchmal hier im Forum zu lesen und denke dann einfach nur "häh?"

was natürlich auch super wäre, wäre ein Forum speziell für Diablo 2 wo auch anfängerstickys etc. drinen stehen. Habe ein solches leider nicht gefunden. Weder auf Buffed noch auf WoW-europe =)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und verbleibe mit freundlichen grüßen

Galrion


----------



## MO-Virus (9. September 2008)

huhu, 

hier mal  die seite http://diablo3.ingame.de/index.php

wünsch dir viel spaß 

mfg


----------



## Vrost (9. September 2008)

Galrion schrieb:


> Werde mir wohl einen  Druiden erstellen.
> Kann ich einen Charakter den ich im Single Player Modus spiele auch später im Battlenet zocken oder muss ich von lvl 1 an im Battlenet sein?
> Gibt es wie in WoW auch soetwas wie Instanzen/raids die man nicht alleine Bewältigen kann?
> Kann man skills zurücksetzen oder nicht?



Druide ist eine gute Wahl wegen seiner Begleiter. Für die späteren Schwierigkeitsgrade solltest Du von Anfang an auf die Werwolf-Wandlungs-Skills und Begleiter gehen...die Vrost/Veuer-Zauber des Druiden taugen im High-End auch bei 20 vergebenen Punkten nicht viel.

Du kannst auch erst im Single auf Level xy zocken und Dich dann erst einloggen im Battlenet einloggen. Das wären dann der Modi open Battle-Net. Der Char ist auf Deinem PC abgelegt und theoretisch könntest Du cheaten. 
Für einen "echten" online-Char musst Du von Anfang an im Closed-Battlenet zocken. Das ist cheatfreie Zone und der Char liegt auf den Servern.

Keine Inis, keine Raids, alles solo machbar, teilweise aber heavy (wie zum Beispiel Kühe farmen - das konnte ich mit Frost-Magier sehr gut, mein Paladin ist immer nur umgefallen)

Kein Skillreset - sofort nachdenken. Wenn Du also im Skillbaum weisst wo Du hin willst rechne zurück. Gesetzt ist leider gesetzt.


----------



## Galrion (9. September 2008)

Alles klar vielen vielen dank euch beiden =)
werde dann wohl in dem Closed Battlenet spielen... weil ich will selbst nicht cheaten und habe auch keine lust mit lauter ercheateten Charaktären zu zocken =)
kann mir noch jemand sagen was es mit dem Cow level auf sich hat und wie ich es erreichen kann =)?

Vielen dank nochmal für die schnellen antworten =D


----------



## Metaa (9. September 2008)

http://diablo.buffed.de/news/6090/diablo-d...fuer-einsteiger hf


----------



## Elemerus (9. September 2008)

hmm also ich hab einen char im open b-net erstellt und atm is er so auf ka glaub stufe 30. als ich noch gespielt hab hab ich ab und zu im b-net gespielt und da waren halt so cheater chars die dir die rüssi und so klauen wenn du stirbst. weiß nicht ob es so im closed auch so ist aber ich würde mich in acht nehmen


----------



## Maniacmansion (9. September 2008)

http://diablo3.ingame.de  schau doch da ma rein, dort gibts gute Guides zu Skillung und Spielweise aller Klassen.


----------



## Henner3k (13. September 2008)

Also, ich hoffe, Du bist noch nicht allzu weit, will meinen Vorposter hier nochmal kurz wiedersprechen:

Also 1. 
wenn Du wirklich spass am spiel haben willst, erstell Dir deinen Char von anfang an im closed B.Net, am besten auch gleich als Leiter-char ( kleines feld, was du bei der charaktererschaffung anklicken kannst ) 
Im open bnet kommt kein spielspass und vor allem null gruppenspiel auf, und wenn, dann haben die leute übelst hochgecheatete chars und Items.
Im closed BNet kann das nicht passieren, da die gespeicherten Chars auf den servern von Blizz liegen und da nix mit dran rumpfuschen ist.

Anfängerchars : 

DER Anfängerchar überhaupt ist immernoch eine Zauberin, geskilled auf Feuerwand oder Meteor und Blizzard oder Orb ( ka mehr wieder der skill auf deutsch heisst, der letzte im frostbaum halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
der killspeed ist super, du bewegst dich durch teleport schneller als alle anderen chars und du bist itemunabhängiger als jede andere klasse, da deine sprüche auch ohne dicke ausrüstung gut schaden machen.
Mit diesem char kannst du dann schick ausrüstung sammeln gehen für etwaige andere ( interessantere ) chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum thema Forum :

www.indiablo.de ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch DAS Forum zum Thema D2


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. September 2008)

Denke nicht, dass man als allerersten Char überhaupt eine Zauberin spielen sollte, da diese am Anfang doch arge Lebens- und Manaprobleme hat.
Man sollte eher mit einem Paladin anfangen, da der am Anfang am unkompliziertesten zu spielen ist - er haut sowohl im Nahkampf als auch durch seine Auren gut Schaden raus.
Sobald man den ersten Schwierigkeitsgrad abgeschlossen hat, kann man dann auf eine anspruchsvollere Klasse wie die Zauberin wechseln.


----------



## ElfShadow (13. September 2008)

Kann mich Henner3k nur anschließen. Ich habe des öfteren schon im Bnet angefangen und wieder aufgehört... und habe mir aus genau den Gründen ( Erleichterte Itemsuche durch MF-Runs ) immer als erstes eine Sorc erstellt... meine erste war eine Blizzard, danach ne Orb und nun hab ich ne Lightning-Sorc am Wickel... 

Eines der wenigen ( wirklich ) dramatischen Probleme ist dass die Mobs mit steigendem Schwierigkeitsgrad auch immer mehr Immunitäten haben, wärend im normalen Modus wirklich wenige Gegner Immunitäten aufweisen, läuft auf Hölle kaum mehr ein Mob ohne eine rum. Genau aus dem Grund habe ich immer bis lvl 70 in Alptraum verbracht und dort Gegenstände für meinen Racherdin gesammelt... Racherdin mit Holy-Shock.. d.h. du er macht Multielementarschaden + Waffenschaden durch die Holy-Shock-Aura wird der Blitzschaden nochmal extrem gepushed... was im Endeffekt bedeutet, dass du 0 Problem mit irgendwelchen Immunitäten hast... Kloppst Magieimmune, Blitzimmune, Feuerimmune, Frostimmune, Körperschadenimmune, einfach alles um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit dem lassen sich dann in Hell Items einigermaßen Items farmen die man evtl. gegen ne Infinity tauschen kann...

Wo wir bei der 2. Möglichkeit wären Immunitäten zu umgehen... entweder du hast immer einen Paladin dabei der mit einer Überzeugunsaura rumrennt... oder du baust / kaufst dir eine Infinity die standartmäßig eine 12er Überzeugungsaura drauf hat. Dieses Runenwort ist verhältnismäßig teuer ( Ber | Mal | Ber | Ist ) und im 1.10er Singleplayer ohne Modifikation nicht anwendbar ( Sag ich dazu, weil ich nur 1.10er SP zock^^ ). Schafft aber auch nicht alle Probleme aus der Welt, wirst immer wieder auf ( z.b. Elite- ) Gegner treffen dessen Immunität nicht aufgehoben werden kann ( Sollte in aller Regel dein Söldner umpieken, wenn er schon ne Infinity hat, dann sollte das restliche Equip eben auch reichen ^^ ).

Was uns das Leben an der schönen Stangenwaffe bei einer Blitz-Sorc sowie bei einem Rache-Schocker dennoch sehr erleichtert ist : Wenn unser Sölli mit seiner Salzstange auch mal gütiger weise den Gegner anpiekt, denn dann haben wir die beiden Effekte : 
50% Chance, wenn er ma kritisch Trifft, dass nen 20er Kettenblitz durch die Menge rushed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zusätzlich zu unseren 83% Rüssiignore und Reduzierung aller Widerstände um 85% durch unsere 12er Überzeugunsaura, -45% bis -55% Abzug ( Glückssache, auf der Waffe können minimal -45% und maximal -55% sein ) des Blitzwiderstand des Gegners

soweit erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG, ElfShadow


----------



## oneq (13. September 2008)

ElfShadow schrieb:


> [*]50% Chance, wenn er ma kritisch Trifft, dass nen 20er Kettenblitz durch die Menge rushed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo Galrion,
ich würde dir als Anfängerchar genau wie bloodberry eher keine Sorc empfehlen, da diese vllt. doch etwas anspruchsvoller zu spielen ist, als bspw.
ein simpler Barbar (Fokus auf: Wirbelwind, Kampfbefehle) oder eben ein Paladin (Fokus auf Gesegneter Hammer, Konzentration).
Auch ein Totenbeschwörer, der sich darauf konzentriert, Skelette zu erschaffen ist ein guter Starter Char.
Mit solchen Charakteren kannst du das Spiel gut kennen lernen und sie sind nicht wirklich kompliziert zu spielen.


----------



## Dicun (13. September 2008)

Ob B-Net, Solo oder Closed-Battelnet ist geschmacksfrage.
Ich habe am lässigsten mit meiner Fallen-Assa die Gegner geplättet. ImO die beste Wahl, wenn man das Game erstmal kennenlernen will.
Falle(n) stellen, Gegner fallen sehen, Gefällte looten...


----------



## ElfShadow (13. September 2008)

ZITAT(ElfShadow @ 13.09.2008, 11:12) *
[*]50% Chance, wenn er ma kritisch Trifft, dass nen 20er Kettenblitz durch die Menge rushed wink.gif Macht fast keinen Dmg... imo unnütz
[*]Zusätzlich zu unseren 83% Rüssiignore und Reduzierung aller Widerstände um 85% durch unsere 12er Überzeugunsaura, -45% bis -55% Abzug ( Glückssache, auf der Waffe können minimal -45% und maximal -55% sein ) des Blitzwiderstand des Gegners Die -45% - -55% gelten nur für den Träger der Waffe, also nur für den Söldner.
[/list]

usparl, hatte vergessen hinzuzufügen, dass des mit dem Widerstand nur mit nem Dream lustig werden kann^^
20er Kettenblitz, besser als nix, sieht schön aus^^

Hab selber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ne "Zauberklasse" sei es ein Hammerdin, ne Fallenassa, ne Sorc oder was es noch alles gibt, fürn Anfänger gut geeignet sind, weil Anfänger meistens nicht über 30 Chars voll mit Uniques verfügen, weshalb mein Post wohl auch etwas "vorgegriffen" war^^

lg ElfShadow


----------



## Leoferox (13. September 2008)

zock doch erstma diablo 1 (trotz bescheidener grafik bisher immer noch beste diablo) und dann is diablo 2 kinderkacke...egal mit welchem char.

generell würd ich dir auch erstma nen pala als ersten char empfehlen um des spiel mal kennen zu lernen. (eifer+überzeugung als skillung)
und später dann ne sorc um ordentlich items farmen zu können und deine chars schneller und besser ausrüsten zu können.


----------



## Dagger1488 (13. September 2008)

moin moin

hmm.....

kann mich niemandem anschliessen!!!!!!!!

hab DiabloII ca.5jahre gespielt!!! ....und dann...WoW
Mein erster Char war ein Babar, er is die anfaengerklasse schlecht hin!
um das spiel kennen zu lernen wuerde ich dir nen baba (babar) empfehlen!
kennenlernen heisst akt1-5 clear! auf normal! (es gibt 3 schierigkeitsstufen=Normal,Alptraum,Hoelle)
und natuerlich im closed b-net!
am besten selber ein spiel erstellen und es dann "akt1 newbie" nennen!
dann weiss jeder das du neu bist und es gibt sogar welche die dir helfen
wenn du dann normal durch hast und die story und die "spielmechanik" etas kennen gelernt hast,
wuerde ich dir ne sorc (zauberin) empfehlen! die skillst du auf eis! feuer war mal vor patch 1.10 gut!
...blizzard natuerlich! is dein hauptangriff!
mit der sorc spielst du eigentlich bis "hoelle" clear!
aber auf hoelle bist du auf andere angewiesen, weil die gegner dann gegen irgend einen scheiss immun sind!
wenn sie eisimmun sind hast nen problem! oder du erstellst nen neues game und hoffst auf andere immunitaeten! (is ja zufallsgeneriert) 
(...und ja die sorc bewegt sich mit teleportation!)
die ruestung der sorc besteht aus mf! (magische gegenstaende finden)
die eis sorc is zwar sehr sehr stark aber dient zum items sammeln!
meine war lvl94! absolut geil die alte!

jo.................
hmm..........
was giebts noch so?
es gibt natuerlich auch im closed auch cheater ((duper)die dupliezieren einen gegenstand der nach einer gewissen zeit einfach verschwindet)
auf diese duper musst du dich in acht nehmen!!!!!! das is der grund warum ich mit d2 (diabloII) aufgehoert hab!!!
sonst wuerde ich es noch heute spielen!!! 
wenn du einmal unique items (goldene schrift-nicht gelb) gefunden hast aber sie nicht unbedingt brauchst dann kannst sie ach verkaufen! nicht beim haendler gegen gold,das sowieso nichts wert is! sondern anderen spielern!
man verkauft sie gegen runen oder soj (ston of jordan)! soj is nen ring! das spart man sich dann auf bis man sein heissbegaertes item kaufen kann!!! aber vorsicht vor dupern, die bieten dir dinge an die sehr sehr teuer sind und wollen im endeffekt nur nen diamanten! du freust dich natuerlich auf die neue ware und schon am naechsten tag is alles weg!!!! fuck duper!!! und wenn du mal nen tshako findest!( is nen nice helm) und du willst ihn verkaufen dann geh bitte nicht in ein game dass "nTshakoFast" oder so heisst! also bei einem game wo nXXXXfast steht! n=need  fast=schnell
da kann ich nur aus erfahrung sprechen!!!!! fuck duper!!!!
(ja auch mit einer sorc die 450%mf hat kann man nicht alles gleich finden! kommt zeit kommt rat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

um gut items alleine zu farmen empfehle ich dir: mehi runs
d.h. den boss in akt 3 killen so oft bis du keine lust mehr hast und dann noch 20 runs hinterher!
das kannst auf normal und alp machen! aber ich empfehle dir auf hoelle die mephi runs!
und mit hoherem lvl dropt er auch bessere items!!!
so.....
achja...
talente kann man nur einmal vergeben!!!!
(fuer alle die d2 gespielt haben: bei mephi hab ich maras tolleidoskop(27) gefunden!!! fuck war das geil! fast freudentränen geweint^^

jo.....
wenn fragen hast dann frag ruhig!!
aso...necro (totenbeschwoerer is der schwerste char) 
und schau dir die gides an auf der hp

tp=townportal
lit=leg in town (brauchst fuer cow run)
andy=andariel (boss akt1)
duri=duriel (boss akt2)
mephi=mephisto (boss akt3)
dia=diablo (boss akt4)
baal=baal (boss akt5)


jo das war das was ich noch so kannte! is schon alles eine weile her

das war aber ne menge


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. September 2008)

Einem Anfänger zu empfehlen, eine Blizzard-Sorc zu spielen, ist irgendwie nicht so der Bringer, da diese nicht leicht zu spielen ist und hauptsächlich als Farm-Char gedacht ist.
Man sollte schon darüber nachdenken, dass es sich hier um einen totalen Anfänger handelt, der das Spiel erstmal kennenlernen muss.


----------



## Nightroad (15. September 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Einem Anfänger zu empfehlen, eine Blizzard-Sorc zu spielen, ist irgendwie nicht so der Bringer, da diese nicht leicht zu spielen ist und hauptsächlich als Farm-Char gedacht ist.
> Man sollte schon darüber nachdenken, dass es sich hier um einen totalen Anfänger handelt, der das Spiel erstmal kennenlernen muss.




finde das iwie auch

als anfaenger tut sich eine trapsin  = assassin +trap  
also eine fallen assasine gut

http://diablo3.ingame.de/tips/guides/showg...=257&page=1

ein  mini guide dazu zum bsp

ist unter andrem auch immer meine erste wahl

zocke nun eine blizz sorc hoch
zu ihr ist zu sagen dass man schon gewohnt sein soll
weil  als  sorc ahst fast keine leben
bin  bei baal so gut und hab net ma  200 lp XD


----------

